# Vapeworld sa



## Mphuthia (27/11/17)

Morning Vapers

I am Aaron from Pretoria. I have been on vaping for 8 months now.

Question for today: has anyone one ever bought devices from VApeworldsa? how was your experience? did you get what were you looking for?

I have bought an Alien OSUB mini 80w two months back and I requested to collect the item and yes I got it. I bought the second device 6 weeks back and it has not been delivered ever since. when I first made calls to inquire about the device the calls was ringing but not being answered and as time goes all call phone are going to the voice mail and I have sent numerous emails requesting at least to collect the items and no reply since. does anyone know how I could get hold of Wesley Edwards from vapeworldsa?


----------



## zadiac (27/11/17)

Welcome to the forum @Mphuthia 
Unfortunately I haven't bought from them, but I'm sure someone here will answer your question soon.
Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (27/11/17)

Serious bummer @Mphuthia !

I haven't had any experiences with them either, hope you come right.


----------



## Andre (27/11/17)

Not an Ecigssa supporting vendor, I notice. Google tell my they are at 6 Porsche St, Wierdapark, Centurion. Phone 083 781 4594. Their website is down - not a good sign.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

